# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  حیوانات همه لهجه دارند!! از وال‌های با لهجه کارائیبی تا گرگ‌های با لهجه قطبی

## Team Sar Dadbin

*حیوانات همه لهجه دارند؟/از وال‌های با لهجه کارائیبی تا گرگ‌های با لهجه قطبی     
* گروهی از حیوانات،‌ درست مانند انسان‌ها از گویشی منحصر‌به‌فرد برای صحبت  کردن برخوردارند تا بتوانند روابط خویشاوندی و قبیله‌ای خود را در محیط  زیستی وسیع حفظ کنند.
براساس گزارش نشنال‌جئوگرافيك، نام حشرات پرنده‌اي كه در شب‌هاي تابستان  در آسمان پرواز كرده و از خود نور ايجاد مي‌كنند چيست؟ ممكن است اين حشرات  را كرم شبتاب، چراغك يا كرم‌هاي شب‌افروز بناميد، و اين بستگي به نوع گويش  يا زبان مخصوص به منطقه يا گروه اجتماعي دارد كه به آن تعلق داريد.جالب اينجاست كه داشتن گويش يا لهجه تنها مختص انسان‌ها نيست،‌  پژوهش‌هاي مختلف تاكنون داشتن اين ويژگي را در ميان حيوانات مختلف، از جمله  وال‌ها و ميمون‌ها به اثبات رسانده‌اند.وال‌هاي عنبر كه از طريق ايجاد صداهاي كليك‌مانندي در فواصل منظم با  يكديگر ارتباط برقرار مي‌كنند، آواهايي كه كودا ناميده مي‌شوند، به داشتن  لهجه شهرت دارند. در جديد‌ترين مطالعه‌اي كه روي اين جانداران انجام  گرفته‌است،‌ دانشمندان به مدت 6 سال به صداي نهنگ‌هاي عنبر ساكن در كارائيب  گوش دادند و دريافتند كوداهاي اين نهنگ‌ها منحصر به گروه محلي آنها است.  اين آواها مي‌توانند به تشخيص گروه‌هاي خانوادگي يا اجتماعي كمك كنند،‌درست  مانند نام كوچك و نام خانوادگي. به گفته گرو،‌ استاديار دانشگاه آرهاس در دانمارك و بنيانگذار پروژه  نهنگ عنبر دومينيكا، يك توالي آواي كليك‌مانند به عنوان آواي قبيله‌اي  شناخته مي‌شود و به اين عبارت قابل ترجمه‌است: من از كارائيب هستم، تو  چطور؟ اين نهنگ‌ها به عنوان جانداراني اجتماعي در انجام كارهاي مختلف مانند  شكار يا مراقبت از فرزندانشان نيز رفتارهاي متفاوتي دارند. به گفته گرو   آنچه انجام مي‌دهيد رفتار است و چگونگي انجام آن به فرهنگ بازمي‌گردد.
از اين رو اين اين كداهاي منحصر‌به‌فرد به نهنگ‌هاي عنبر كارائيبي امكان  مي‌دهد تا فرهنگ و روابط خانوادگي خود را تحكيم كنند، اصولي كه براي زندگي  در بيكران اقيانوس حياتي است.
در پژوهشي ديگر، محققان دانشگاه كمبريج با استفاده از الگوريتم‌هاي  رايانه‌اي به تجزيه و تحليل دوهزار نوع صداي زوزه متعلق به سگ‌ها، شغال‌ها و  گونه‌هاي مختلفي از گرگ‌ها، موفق به تشخيص 21 نوع مختلف زوزه شدند. محققان  دريافتند زوزه كشيدن گونه‌هاي مختلف از اين جانداران متفاوت از يكديگر  است.براي مثال زوزه‌ گرگ‌هاي سرخ و شغال‌ها از زير و بمي متنوعي برخوردار  است، درحالي كه زوزه گرگ‌هاي قطبي شبيه به هم است. محافظان محيط‌زيست  مي‌توانند از اين يافته بهره ببرند زيرا با مقايسه شباهت‌ها و تفاوت‌هاي  ميان نوع زوزه انواع گرگ‌ها و شغال‌ها مي‌توانند جمعيت آنها را بهتر مديريت  كنند.

----------


## saj8jad

خیلی جالبه که حیوانات هم لهجه خاص خودشون رو دارن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

چه باحال من فکر میکردم فقط ایرانیا لهجه دارن بعد فهمیدم خارجیا هم لهجه دارن حالاهم شما میگین حیوانات هم لهجه دارن

----------

